# [Mise à jour] Fichier manquant en compilant libX11 [RÉSOLU]

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

Lors d'une mise à jour, la dernière n'ayant été faite qu'il y a quelques mois, emerge me compile libX11-1.4.1, mais je me retrouve avec une erreur :

```
  CCLD   libX11.la

/bin/grep: /usr/lib64/libXau.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib64/libXau.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib64/libXau.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [libX11.la] Erreur 1
```

Je recompile donc libXau pour voir, mais toujours la même erreur. Je décide de faire un revdep-rebuild -i pour corriger le problème (oui, j'aurais pu faire revdep-rebuild -i -L 'libXau.la'). Je me suis retrouvé devant une impossible de recompiler des paquets à cause de gnome-mount qui n'existe plus. Je le désinstalle et refait la même commande, mais cette fois-ci, j'obtiens ça :

```
sys-auth/polkit:0

  (sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-auth/polkit-0.99-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-auth/polkit-0.97 required by (gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.99, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)
```

 et pleins d'autre encore.

Je suppose que ça fait ça à cause de la mise à jour, mais je ne sais pas comment réparer ces erreurs.

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

EDIT : Voici mon emerge --info :

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5870_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 16 Apr 2011 11:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dmix dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile iconv ipv6 ipw4965 jabber java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline sdl session spell srt sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vlc vorbis wma wxwindows x264 xcb xinerama xml xmms xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

EDIT 2 : Résolu en utilisant lafilefixer --justfixit

----------

